# Doctor Who 50th anniversary



## gdafydd (Oct 7, 2013)

Any Doctor Fans here? The 50th anniversary episode is said to be broadcast simultaneously in 75 countries on Nov 23, according to the Doctor Who webpage . However, I check the schedule of BBC Entertainment, and find that the episode will be broadcast on the evening of 24th in HK. I am also not satisfied with the quality of BBC Entertainment on NowTV, let alone the lack of 3D. Is there anyone know whether the local cinemas will screen it or not?


----------



## Southerncalm (Jan 3, 2014)

I saw it while in America on a trip, was pretty good. Matt Smith is being replaced for the new season. Saw a farewell to him show on BBCAmerica also.


----------

